# Flat Rock 1/12/07



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Thinking about heading down to Flat Rock today. Just wondering how the water is and if it worth my time to make the drive from the Ann Arbor area. I haven't been down for about a week because the Ann Arbor gauge seems to suggest that the river is still blown out. Any help would be great!!

Thanks,

Stew


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

yup, it's still blown out. I always check the gauge in Ann Arbor, too, and its a pretty good indicator. I did'nt believe it the other day when it read in the 1600's, but when I got to the launch, sure enough. It was the highest I'd ever seen it.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Water lev isent all that bad atm.Is about 1 to 2 fow above normal.And is clearing up good.Just be carefull wadeing.Launch you can see about 2 ft of post out of water atm :lol: ,Mich


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well I went down to Flat Rock today and fished from about 8:30 til 11:30am and went 1/2. I caught a nice skipper and had another bigger one spit the hook on me. Water is still up but fishable. I was using fresh spawn. I had to get out one more time before we go into the deep freeze!!:yikes: 

Stew


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I went down to the boat launch today, only to find a leak in my boat. Fortunately, I ran into Stew105, and he told me a couple decent spots to fish from shore. I had 500 yards of river to myself until I caught a couple, and then I had one guy 12 feet to my right, and another 8 feet to my left. After crossing lines with one guy, and almost clipping the other, I was out of there. I'll have my boat fixed TODAY. Anyways, thanks Stew for making my day.
Both fish were bright chrome hens, one 6.5#, the other 7#. Both fish came on a silver hologragh spinner. One had an empty stomach. The other had 12 shad. One was clipped. One was'nt.
On my way out, a couple guys laughed at my $10 telescopic rod with the duct tape( I can't cast very well with my trolling rods). Another said only an idiot would consider taking a boat out(1500cfs...ooooo). Remarking on the unclipped fish, one guy said the fish had to come from somewhere else, because natural production was'nt possible in the Huron.
Now that I know where the fish are today, I know where they'll be tomarro, and I'll have that whole 18 mile stretch upstream to myself, and there won't be anyone to laugh at me in my kayak.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Going back out in a min.I took a ride up to the Launch.I marked a crap load of fish near launch.And they are on the move up.As i was going over them they was moving up.Same with a few other spots on the way up there.I would guess that the dam would be great tomm morning.Maybe this evening.Guess we had a good push last few days.To bad i missed it .Well i need to get back out there and get the 2 that got off today.GL Mich :corkysm55


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Stew,I seen your car down there but no sign of ya .Wondering how ya did.I know folks was catching them.Wish i would have had my stuff with me  .Maybe next time ,Mich


----------



## Bonesaw00 (Jun 25, 2006)

The other joy of tossin flies is that no one dares to get that close. I do not alter my casting style just cause someone get a little close... It's just as rude as being at a rest stop. Two guys walk in with 10 stalls and he walks up right next to you.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bones,I dont think anyone is coming to give you a hug in either place.At least not no fishermen that i know of.As for someone taking a leak next to ya.Did he take a peak:lol: .Or just had to take a piss bad and not give a crap?.Go fish,Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Opps 2 guys ?You must have a pretty Mouth :lol: .


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

Mich,

We fished around the dam area. My buddy had one on for about 10 seconds and then it came off. I didn't have any hits. My other friend caught a 18 inch walleye down the river from the foot bridge. I saw a guy catch a nice 6-8# steelie above the foot bridge. Might give it a shot tomorrow, depends on the weather. I left you a message on your cell just wondering if you got it.

Take care,

Stew

PS: Almost saw a guy fall in the river down at the boat launch. He went in over his waders but got out. Be careful if your going to wade and don't know the river!!!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ya i did not walk down that far.I was near foot bridge.I would have fished that area myself,or below it.Water looks bad today.Will pm ya with home number.Cell ia pick up and go .And 2 mins left if that.Mich


----------



## Bonesaw00 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ha! You know what I mean...:lol:

I went down yesterday morning til around 10am and it was pretty blown out. One guy caught a wally and there was a rumoured report of a good size steelie being taken by the ladder. I didn't see it so I will put it right up there with the report of a guy that limited out on steelies one day... 









I had a couple of very subtle bites. I took a few pics of the joint before I left...


----------



## Adam 07 (Jan 16, 2007)

I was down in Flatrock yesterday by the dam, i saw one guy take a nice walleye, but that was it. Has anyone else been there lately, if so how is the fishing right now?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

River is really blowen out atm.I would give it a few days before you try it out.Unless you dont mine turtle dic :lol: ,Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Stew just dropped by.Said he was 0 for 3 today.Bent hooks.Not bad for the water being as high as it is.Hes a Hardcore fisherman.Hes otw back out,Mich


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Well Mich is right I was 0/3 this morning. I had 2 hooks straighten out on me and small tangle in my line on the other one. I stopped by to see Mich as I was on my way to the bottom line because the little dipper was closed. I got back to the river just after 3 and with in 5 casts I managed to land this beautiful hen. The water is way up but the fish are there.

Take care,

Stew


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I knew i should have come down.I had a good feeling about your luck today.Your a good Fisherman.Get your Spawn gtg.Pretty sure i can go out soon.We will Launch in my backyard.Go around the bend to the next curve.And find the Mother of all holes in the river.:lol: Mich


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I've fished down there at Flat Rock for years, and I'll admit that I'm a pretty good hunter and fisherman.........BUT I'm a lousy steelhead fisherman. I have yet to catch a steelie down there. I've caught plenty of walleyes, silverbass, perch, sheephead, smallmouths, and a Musky there, but NEVER a steelie. I'm sure it's because I don't know how to catch them. Doe's anyone have some tips for a lousy steelhead fisherman. I would actually like to go down there and try to hook into one. Thanks guys. I'll be checking this post again tomorrow.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago, I would have told you to troll plugs. Last week I would have told you to throw spinners. Now it's spawn. You just have to get down there and see what's happening. And if you DO catch one in Flat Rock, enjoy it for the minute or two that you can, before the jerk wads crowd in on both sides casting right in front of you.


----------

